# 2010 Outback 270Bh For Sale!!



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent condition 2010 Outback 270BH. Never any pets / non-smokers / only one owner. This travel trailer is in excellent condition and has been meticulously maintained! Many extras including a slide awning, electric tongue jack (not shown in pic), roof vent covers for both vents, quick winterization kit, and a memory foam mattress topper on the master bed. I have a brand new fully-fitted travel trailer cover that is still new in the box / never used that I will also include. This trailer sleeps 8 comfortably and has a large slide giving a huge living area with two bunks in the back and an oversized dinette and rotating flatscreen TV with surround sound. This trailer looks sharp with aluminum mag wheels. Also includes an additional outside stove and sink/shower. $17,250 OBO. Respond to my craigslist post at: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/rvs/3183181532.html
















Technical Specs:

Length (ft/m) 30.33 / 9.2
Width (in/mm) 96 / 2438.4
Height (in/mm) 131 / 3327.4
Length (ft/ft) 30
Length (ft/in) 4
Dry Weight (lbs/kg) 5944 / 2696.2
Payload Capacity (lbs/kgs) 1856 / 841.9
Hitch Weight (lbs/kgs) 695 / 315.3
Capacities Standard
Number Of Fresh Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Fresh Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 43 / 162.8
Number Of Gray Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Gray Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 60 / 227.1
Number Of Black Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Black Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 30 / 113.6
Propane Tank (s) Standard
Number Of Propane Tanks 2
Total Propane Tank Capacity (gal/lbs) 14.2 / 60


----------

